
Paradox of Tolerance - js2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance
======
downshun
Oh look, this again!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18963574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18963574)

